
Russian Hacker Selling 1.5 Million Facebook Accounts - Concours
http://mashable.com/2010/04/23/hacker-facebook/
======
warfangle
Why are they suggesting using a browser 9 months out of date?

------
aditya
Hmm... so this is why Facebook asked me to change my password due to a failed
attempt from a "computer" ostensibly in the "United Kingdom" and I thought it
was just a jealous ex-girlfriend... :-)

------
iamdave
* It’s also advisable to ensure that your social networking passwords are all different and to generate difficult passwords that include numbers, capital letters and special characters, if at all possible.*

I'm inclined to think that Mashable's _target_ audience involves non-technies,
individuals who would find that sort of password recommendation very
insightful, but in the end, would never come up with a password that complex
on their own. And if they _are_ talking to techies, who (I would hope) put
some thought into their passwords, thanks for the tip chief.

~~~
frederickcook
If one can buy 1000 ID's for $25-$45, actual password strength is probably
much less important than using different passwords for different sites. Why
bother running a password library or brute force program when you can just
purchase the ids/passwords for so cheap?

~~~
omarchowdhury
The point being made here is that you shouldn't use the same password for
everything. It wouldn't be hard for the purchasers of these lists to determine
if some of the users data is also valid on another websites (for example -
Paypal).

------
hristov
If he was a smart hacker he would have generated the accounts himself.

~~~
robryan
Those accounts don't come with trusted real world connections. I'd imagine
playing it right people buying these accounts would get really high conversion
rates on offers they try and push through them, given that people are likely
to trust friends with accounts that have been used properly before and aren't
just accounts with 5000 random friends that don't actually know the person
(there seems to be a market for those as well).

------
waxman
And in related news, Facebook selling 400 million Facebook accounts

------
alrex021
Quick, mass-suicide -> suicidemachine.org and let people make some real
friends. :)

